# Convoy s2



## blindedbythenight (Oct 28, 2016)

After hearing LOTS of good stuff about the S2 I set about looking online for one only to find that most of those for sale have a horrible bright green rubber clicky instead of the far nicer metal one. Is this version of the s2 inferior or is it just some green fugly to get used to?


----------



## ven (Oct 28, 2016)

iirc it might go off the colour for the metal button, the blue and red have metal, black have a black switch boot for examples. Have a look on aliexpress, Simon is the convoy man as some can be copies of convoys(fake).

iirc its the s2+ that have the metal switch.


----------



## blindedbythenight (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah I have been getting a little confused as I was looking for the. S2+ with metal clicky and all I keep coming across are torches branded s2+ but with green or black rubber clicky and claiming just unser 500 lumens when I was expecting around 1000.....confooosed.


----------



## ven (Oct 29, 2016)

There are several driver options, like 7123x 3 up to 7135x8 of which the latter is closer to the 1000lm mark(probably around 800lm). However it will get toasty quick at that output so only for short uses.

My advice would be buy from Simon to guarantee genuine, also a 3b tint which is around the 5000k mark (not too cool, not too warm for a happy medium). 

Will pm a link to not go against forum rules


----------



## Dave D (Oct 29, 2016)

I have the S2+ that I bought as a host, which has a black rubber clicky. The S2+ is available on the GearBest site in Blue, Green or red with a metal switch.


----------



## blindedbythenight (Oct 29, 2016)

ven said:


> There are several driver options, like 7123x 3 up to 7135x8 of which the latter is closer to the 1000lm mark(probably around 800lm). However it will get toasty quick at that output so only for short uses.
> 
> My advice would be buy from Simon to guarantee genuine, also a 3b tint which is around the 5000k mark (not too cool, not too warm for a happy medium).
> 
> Will pm a link to not go against forum rules


Cheers I appreciate that


----------



## blindedbythenight (Oct 29, 2016)

I am now wondering how the Klarus Mi7 fairs against the s2+....anyone own both?


----------



## ven (Oct 29, 2016)

In what way? different class of light, the s2+ is fed on 18650 fuel for a start which can be 3500mah. 14500 fuel is very limited, 700mah/800mah typical(think highest is sanyo at 840mah). Any turbo mode will be short lived due to heat and 14500 limits. If size is important then yes, the mi7 has the advantage being a little more pocket friendly...........saying that, the s2's are pretty compact for an 18650 light. For duration/run time, the s2+ is well ahead and holding a high output(not a fair comparison in that respect as said, different class of fuel/size).


----------



## blindedbythenight (Oct 29, 2016)

ven said:


> In what way? different class of light, the s2+ is fed on 18650 fuel for a start which can be 3500mah. 14500 fuel is very limited, 700mah/800mah typical(think highest is sanyo at 840mah). Any turbo mode will be short lived due to heat and 14500 limits. If size is important then yes, the mi7 has the advantage being a little more pocket friendly...........saying that, the s2's are pretty compact for an 18650 light. For duration/run time, the s2+ is well ahead and holding a high output(not a fair comparison in that respect as said, different class of fuel/size).


Apologies I keep asking very vague questions when people have very specific answers...I had assumed with the s2+ being an 18650 it would be brighter....last longer etc. I saw a video on yootoob where someone used two s2+ on their bike while hooning around a forest and the beam profile and brightness just ticked all the boxes for me but it was two of them and I suppose not being hand held the heat wouldn't be an issue and as such could stay at full power for longer.


----------



## ven (Oct 29, 2016)

For the size, on a bike with cool air, you could probably sustain around 400lm as there is not much mass(dont know). As for 18650 being brighter, well its not always as simple as both cells are 4.2v(3.6v nominal). So strictly speaking it would be possible for both to be as bright as each other, although an 18650 would of course last longer due to capacity. 

With the s2+(depending on driver selected) will be brighter and sustain a higher output for longer. Yes, the s2+ does have a good general all round type of beam, reasonable reach and spill. It would certainly be better suited for a bike over the small klarus.


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 29, 2016)

On my bike I have two convoy s2+ 7135x6 that I got on sale for less than $10 each at GearBest. Don't fret the minute details, these work fine. I also switched the reflector for a carclo 10003 elliptical optic so the light goes to the sides more than it spreads up and down


----------



## blindedbythenight (Oct 29, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> On my bike I have two convoy s2+ 7135x6 that I got on sale for less than $10 each at GearBest. Don't fret the minute details, these work fine. I also switched the reflector for a carclo 10003 elliptical optic so the light goes to the sides more than it spreads up and down


One on its own wouldn't suffice then?


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 29, 2016)

Two is symmetrical. I had 4 on my bike at one point. The point isn't what's sufficient it's how over the top. One is more than enough technically but one isn't enough 

Some perspective, a 7135x6 is about as bright as a halogen low beam.


----------



## blindedbythenight (Oct 30, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Two is symmetrical. I had 4 on my bike at one point. The point isn't what's sufficient it's how over the top. One is more than enough technically but one isn't enough
> 
> Some perspective, a 7135x6 is about as bright as a halogen low beam.


Cheers, that is really helpful [emoji106]


----------



## Lexel (Oct 30, 2016)

As gift the Eagle Eye X2R is basically a S2+ with USB charger
also front lens is AR coated 
max current 1.6A
CC driver

http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_411562.html?wid=21


----------



## blindedbythenight (Oct 30, 2016)

Lexel said:


> As gift the Eagle Eye X2R is basically a S2+ with USB charger
> also front lens is AR coated
> max current 1.6A
> CC driver
> ...


Thanks...at these prices it seems silly not to get both and compare at leisure [emoji6]


----------



## camelight (Oct 30, 2016)

i just got one with a black rubber clicky. works very well its brightness dose seem to be 900lm (7135x8)i cant compere to something close to that as my klarus g30 is broken[waiting for the new tail-cap] and my zl sc600 mk3 is yet to arrive)
it feels very well the price was good only 12.59usd on gearbest so i think it is the real deal
but it is pretty light weight so it handles heat pretty bad 


have to say it smaller than i expected cloud be very nice edc...but its birthday present for a good friend
hope the zl body would be thin as the convoy


----------



## dropout (Oct 31, 2016)

the red, blue one on gearbest has metal clicky, the grey one (cheaper) has rubber, dunno about the green one, but I guess you can check user's photos for confirmation

how much was the  Eagle Eye X2R on sale? Jetbeam JET - I MK  is same/similar price to s2 but 14500/AA (convenient imo, but obviously much less brightness with AA) instead of 18650


----------



## Lexel (Oct 31, 2016)

The grey neutral white X2R costed me 15.39$

it has similar light output than S2+ 7135*4 but build quality is better

the Jetbeam Jet-1 MK with protected 14500 is quite bright, a bit less than the S2+ 7135*4 but the runtime is limited
Love the sizr og this small flashlight

the 365nm UV S2+ with nichia UV is also a great light

Waiting for the Klarus XT11GT and Skilhunt H03F headlamp atm


----------



## blindedbythenight (Oct 31, 2016)

Lexel said:


> The grey neutral white X2R costed me 15.39$
> 
> it has similar light output than S2+ 7135*4 but build quality is better
> 
> ...


Yes I was thinking of getting the UV one too as I have security marked a lot of my stuff and my current UV light is a temperamental pen light from Avon [emoji17]


----------



## Lexel (Oct 31, 2016)

old uv light vs the convoy
bot 3W electrical 365nm leds

today also the ZWB2 UV filter arrived it kills almost all violette and of course white from cheap leds, but the violette is very low on the nichia emiter anyways


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 31, 2016)

About equal to what it looks like from my setup. Imagine the hotspot being a bit less hot spotty. I thought I shot it in RAW, but apparently not so you get an edited jpeg. RAW or not it is still a cell phone where 6400 ISO sucks no matter.


----------



## fstuff (Nov 1, 2016)

Lexel said:


> As gift the Eagle Eye X2R is basically a S2+ with USB charger
> also front lens is AR coated
> max current 1.6A
> CC driver
> ...


same??? huh?
your $18 Eagle eye is *CREE XM-L2 U2 LED *but Max 550LM output.

the $11 S2+ running the older XM-L U2 is almost double at 940 lumens!


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 1, 2016)

fstuff said:


> same??? huh?
> your $18 Eagle eye is *CREE XM-L2 U2 LED *but Max 550LM output.
> 
> the $11 S2+ running the older XM-L U2 is almost double at 940 lumens!



Listing error on the convoy, they are both XML2 LEDs. In either case it is a decision for the lumen output not an eagle eye can't build a driver


----------



## Lexel (Nov 1, 2016)

There are few XML2 flashlights that get real sustained >940 lumens out of the lens
Check the datasheet and bins for the LED if you dont overdrive it you get 1050 lumens at most
most lights reduce output fast as battery voltage drops a lot in the first minute

Yeah you get about 750 lumens out of the 11$ Convoy as it has only 6 7135 chips (2.1A)
you can add more 7135 chips to increase current and lumens even more
but after a few minutes you cant touch the S2+ on >3A anymore
it gets too hot

Out of the lens of that Convoy S2+ you get probably 680ish lumens
that is still 4 times brighter than those crappy cheap flashlights you had

The eagle eye X2R runs a warmer light with less lumens and less current
cc driver
AR coated lens
build in Lithium charger (saves you money if you have only one light and battery)
550 Lumens is what comes out on front of the flashlight they dont advertize more
and the 30% discount ran out yesterday

still you get what you pay for, build quality and engeneering of a light costs money that needs to get payed


more important than the lumens is the throw of a flashlight, the more focused the beam the more bright the light seems


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2016)

Just to add with lexels info, the difference say from 750lm to 940 in the same light/reflector (or even 1040lm) is very insignificant to the eye................a mere nudge/bump to the eye. So i would not get too hung up on the lumen figures, more on the mode levels and what you might be using for the bike duration. 

Better to aim for the more quality option and beam profile to suit the task at hand, convoy(and eagle eye) do offer good value for the money. The s2 does give a nice floody beam profile that would be a worthy consideration for a bike light. The eagle eye x2 is very similar in profile from the one i had(had as i can not find it!).


----------



## dragosios (Sep 16, 2017)

One question, pardon me if i revive the wrong thread.
I just got the Convoy S2+, black version, with black rubber clicky. I find nothing wrong with it for less than 10$ delivered, really.
My question: i noted that the LED (front end) remains somehow on at a very low power, emitting a faint greenish light, which of course is seen at night. To be clear, this is the front end, not the switch (boot) end. Anyone else seen that too?
My exact model is: Cree XML2 U2 1B 940Lm 7135 x 6 2 Mode Groups


----------



## aginthelaw (Sep 16, 2017)

dragosios said:


> One question, pardon me if i revive the wrong thread.
> I just got the Convoy S2+, black version, with black rubber clicky. I find nothing wrong with it for less than 10$ delivered, really.
> My question: i noted that the LED (front end) remains somehow on at a very low power, emitting a faint greenish light, which of course is seen at night. To be clear, this is the front end, not the switch (boot) end. Anyone else seen that too?
> My exact model is: Cree XML2 U2 1B 940Lm 7135 x 6 2 Mode Groups



I think you're talking about an afterglow, which happens as the capacitor releases stored energy. If you remove the battery, does it still happen?


----------



## dragosios (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank, never tought about that. Tried now, but there is too much light to see (day here). Will try again tonight.


----------



## Johnnyh (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi dragosios, the Convoy has a glow-in-the-dark o-ring between the bezel and the lens. I'm sure that's what your seeing...it's meant to assist you should you drop it in the dark. Uses no power. It will fade away completely after a few minutes after the light is off. BTW, great light for the $$ spent is it not?


----------



## dragosios (Sep 16, 2017)

Did not know about the glow in the dark ring. Indeed, its between bezel and lens.
Also, i agree with you, its a great value for $9.99, and i've had some points at GearBest and that made it even cheaper than that. Topping with a 6 days free delivery, its a huge succes. I can even use it with flat cells from dead laptop batteries, even with high internal resistance they can do the job at lower levels.


----------



## dragosios (Sep 17, 2017)

You were right @Johnnyh  thank you very much.


----------



## Johnnyh (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey, no problem! Glad to help!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 17, 2017)

I moved this thread to Budget Lights.

Bill


----------



## te36 (Oct 2, 2017)

So, these 7135 used in the S2+ is a linear regulator, right ? Does that not mean that they will burn battery when they are limiting the current ? Thatss what i read some place, but i am not sure. Aka: how much battery energy is sucked up by those regulators ?

Also: What happens to light output when the 18650 drops from initial 4.2v to its average 3.7v - with a linear regulator i guess the light dims down, so not the maximum brightness anymore, right ?

Finally: I am looking for a small 18650 flashlight with zoom-to-flood adjustable. Alas, convoy s2+ does not do that. Whats the next best option in a similar price range ?


----------



## Agpp (Oct 3, 2017)

te36 said:


> So, these 7135 used in the S2+ is a linear regulator, right ? Does that not mean that they will burn battery when they are limiting the current ? Thatss what i read some place, but i am not sure. Aka: how much battery energy is sucked up by those regulators ?
> 
> Also: What happens to light output when the 18650 drops from initial 4.2v to its average 3.7v - with a linear regulator i guess the light dims down, so not the maximum brightness anymore, right ?
> 
> Finally: I am looking for a small 18650 flashlight with zoom-to-flood adjustable. Alas, convoy s2+ does not do that. Whats the next best option in a similar price range ?



Yes, they burn energy while limiting the current. This is not great, but it's several times less than what your LED burns, so it's not terrible either. Most mid-end and quite a few high-end lights use linear regulators. And nearly all linear regulators used in flashlights are 7135.

The light will dim down when the battery voltage is too low to drive the LED at the given output.
Say, LED has voltage forward of 3V at the current that you use. When battery voltage drops below 3V, the light dims down. You may wonder where are regulator losses...as the difference between battery and LED voltage decreases, so do losses and the regulator efficiency is close to 100% when there's nothing (or nearly nothing) to regulate.


----------

